# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Smart fitness mirror, Shapejoy Inc., Shanghai, China

## Airicist

shapejoy.com

myshape.ai

Founder and CEO - Jeff Feng

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese startup launches smart fitness mirror locally"
myShape ready to ramp up production as COVID keeps people exercising at home

by Xiao Yun
October 18, 2020

----------

